# Generator Motor



## DarthMachinist (Nov 23, 2014)

I was looking for electric motors to couple to http://engines.honda.com/models/model-detail/gx25 to serve as a generator. However I've been having trouble finding anything that operates above 3600 rpm. The peak torque on the engine is at 5,000 rpm at least.

Efficiency is probably my greatest concern, more than price or weight. Using a motor designed to run at 60hz and 3600 rpm, I assume I would experience greater parasitic losses than with a motor designed to run at speeds.

Any advice on maximizing efficiency would also be welcome.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DarthMachinist said:


> I was looking for electric motors to couple to http://engines.honda.com/models/model-detail/gx25 to serve as a generator. However I've been having trouble finding anything that operates above 3600 rpm. The peak torque on the engine is at 5,000 rpm at least.
> 
> Efficiency is probably my greatest concern, more than price or weight. Using a motor designed to run at 60hz and 3600 rpm, I assume I would experience greater parasitic losses than with a motor designed to run at speeds.
> 
> Any advice on maximizing efficiency would also be welcome.


Your link is busted but I found the gx25 to be a nice small engine rated at 1 hp. I don't know what electrical output you're looking for, but a high speed light weight fairly efficient choice might be a RC hobby motor.

Doesn't look like you're building an EV car with that. What you doin?


----------



## DarthMachinist (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow, some of those rc electric motors look exactly like what I need. Now I just need better documentation for them. Maybe that's not possible for something that has such a variable environment?


----------

